
YC alum VoteAmerica launches tech to help voters register online and by fax - jlev
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/13/voteamerica-launch-debra-cleaver-vote-org/
======
jlev
"By using fax and email APIs, VoteAmerica is building out a system that allows
voters to request a vote-by-mail application just by taking a photo of their
signature. VoteAmerica’s tool then uses code to put the signature in the right
spot on the form and then programmatically faxes it to the relevant local
election official."

This uses some very slick computer vision techniques to do the signature
extraction in variable lighting, and runs on AWS lambda for easy scalability.
We'll be sending text messages to 300k Georgia voters on Monday (the first
state where this is live), and will extend to 14 more states over the next
month.

Check it out at [https://VoteAmerica.com](https://VoteAmerica.com), or the
backend code at
[https://github.com/vote/turnout](https://github.com/vote/turnout)

\- disclaimer, I'm product director at VoteAmerica.com

